# What's Your Star Sign?



## Flare (Feb 27, 2017)

So... 
Just wondering what everyone's Star Sign is!
Might kinda be like what's your birthday, but... I'm kinda interested in these things. :3
I'm a Gemini!


----------



## Bcat (Feb 27, 2017)

Scorpio.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Virgo.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 27, 2017)

Sagittarius


----------



## Loriii (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm a Virgo


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 27, 2017)

Capricorn :')


----------



## Mintie (Feb 27, 2017)

capricorn


----------



## boujee (Feb 27, 2017)

capricorn
woo three in a row


----------



## wynn (Feb 27, 2017)

Virgo.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm a Leo.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 27, 2017)

libraaaaaa


----------



## Corrie (Feb 27, 2017)

Gemini! I definitely have Gemini qualities. C:


----------



## hamster (Feb 27, 2017)

capricorn


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 27, 2017)

cancer


----------



## Elphie (Feb 27, 2017)

Virgo c:


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 27, 2017)

Whoa I'm the only Aries here so far, whaaaat? Oh well. *Pulls shades off* the Aries has arrived!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 27, 2017)

Virgo


----------



## pipty (Feb 28, 2017)

Aqua


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2017)

Cancer


----------



## aericell (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm a Leo!


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 28, 2017)

taurus. i think my birthday is the first day of taurus or w/e


----------



## Emizel (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm a leo ascending scorpio 
I love this combination ♡


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 28, 2017)

Leo!
8/8


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm a cancer!


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm a Sagittarius!


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 28, 2017)

where my aquarius fam at??


----------



## easpa (Feb 28, 2017)

born on May 16th so that'd make me a Taurus!


----------



## Invisible again (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm a Virgo. c:


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 28, 2017)

Pisces. ★


----------



## wassop (Feb 28, 2017)

libra sun leo moon


----------



## Flare (Feb 28, 2017)

Never realized the amount of people with Virgo here!
Where all the Aries peeps at?


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 28, 2017)

sadly scorpio


----------



## Balverine (Feb 28, 2017)

Cap \o/


----------



## graceroxx (Feb 28, 2017)

i'm a capricorn!


----------



## Hellfish (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm a spring baby!!! Virgo for me ^-^


----------



## forestyne (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm a Scorpio, which is basically






- - - Post Merge - - -



poyonomatopoeia said:


> sadly scorpio



the heck you mean "sadly" ???


----------



## FreezeFlame (Mar 1, 2017)

I've got the Libra


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 1, 2017)

Hellfish said:


> I'm a spring baby!!! Virgo for me ^-^



You're not a spring baby if you're Virgo lol


----------



## Weiland (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm a Pisces and always have been (obviously).


----------



## Zireael (Mar 1, 2017)

A Virgo. Interesting that it seems to be the most common here.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 1, 2017)

forestyne said:


> the heck you mean "sadly" ???




not the proudest to be a scorpio since most serial killers were scorpios haha


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm a Pisces.


----------



## OLoveLy (Mar 1, 2017)

I am virgo sign. :3


----------



## lizziety (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm a virgo and I love it! 
It fits me perfectly


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Mar 1, 2017)

Im a Virgo!


----------



## Asutoro (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm a cancer


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm a Gemini.


----------



## N a t (Mar 1, 2017)

Yeeee, Gemini powa.


----------



## ivy7 (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm a virgo, which looks to be the most common sign for some reason.


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 1, 2017)

ivy7 said:


> I'm a virgo, which looks to be the most common sign for some reason.



and aries being the most uncommon... *sobbing noises*

where's all my aries dudes? ;'(


----------



## jiny (Mar 1, 2017)

aries!


----------



## Flare (Mar 2, 2017)

Good!
Starting to see a wide variety of people with many different signs!
Virgo has the most people, while Taurus and Aries are tied for fewest. (Well, currently.)


----------



## Chicha (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm a Scorpio. I think I'm kind of like my sign.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 3, 2017)

Cancer/Leo cusp. I am more so a Leo but I have very few Leo tenancies, I know a lot of hardcore Leos and I don't feel like I am anything like them. I don't really like attention, and I'm not outgoing at ALL.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 3, 2017)

Virgo's take the lead with thirteen! 

But, I'm a Gemini... so...


----------



## Mr. Cat (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm a Taurus who is in a relationship with a Taurus and we've conceived a Taurus child 

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> taurus. i think my birthday is the first day of taurus or w/e



I'm the last day of Taurus. Sometimes things like to group me in with Gemini, but I can't relate to Gemini at all.


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Mar 4, 2017)

Aquarius ~


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 5, 2017)

Leo


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 5, 2017)

Leo and I'm proud!
(lions are badass)


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 5, 2017)

Scorpio and Saggitarius lol cusp


----------



## Cynicat (Mar 5, 2017)

Virgo!


----------



## avdhpns (Mar 5, 2017)

Sun: Cancer
Moon: Virgo
Venus: Leo
Mars: Leo

...and I think the rest are earth signs.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 5, 2017)

Cancer!


----------



## Flare (Mar 10, 2017)

bump
This thread is an antique rip.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

wow the geminis explain _everything._


----------



## ChocoMagii (Mar 10, 2017)

Leo


----------



## Flare (Mar 11, 2017)

b.u.m.p


----------



## Cailey (Mar 11, 2017)

aries


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 11, 2017)

taurus!!!


----------



## IslandGuy (Mar 12, 2017)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news but you are more than one sign.  The sun takes a year or so to travel between all the signs. As a result, the sun sign is the easiest to identify in a person's natal chart.

so yeah, sun in pisc here. I'm so bad with addictions.

Edit: I noticed some people posted their other aspects. It's good to know others are aware of this.


----------



## Ookami (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm le Gemini

But I can see alot of people have cancer


_Im sorry for such a bad pun_


----------



## revika (Mar 13, 2017)

My sun is sagittarius/moon scorpio/rising pisces but according to my full natal chart, my Scorpio is the strongest sign.


----------



## Flare (Mar 14, 2017)

Bump


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm a Capricorn! My moon is in Leo and my ascendant is aries. It's funny because Capricorn is supposed to be so stoic and cold but my Leo moon makes me emotional af lol, I'm very expressive


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Mar 14, 2017)

Leo and the accuracy of the descriptions terrify me.


----------



## Astarte (Mar 15, 2017)

Sun in Aries however I feel primarily Gemini and Ophiuchus


----------



## PotatoPowered (Mar 15, 2017)

Pisces


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Cancers are beating Virgo's by a few. >.<


----------



## Flare (Mar 15, 2017)

b.u.m.p


----------



## WynterFrost (Mar 15, 2017)

Pisces~


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 16, 2017)

i'm a leo on the cusp of virgo, moon in scorpio, capricorn rising


----------



## Flare (Mar 16, 2017)

Not so much Taurus people here...


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm a Libra!


----------



## kenna (Mar 17, 2017)

libra !!


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 17, 2017)

"If arguments against other signs occur, I will immediately notify a Mod/Admin to close this in order to prevent wars."

What crazy-ass is gonna start arguing about star signs lmaoo 

Anyway I'm a Libra


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 17, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> "If arguments against other signs occur, I will immediately notify a Mod/Admin to close this in order to prevent wars."
> 
> What crazy-ass is gonna start arguing about star signs lmaoo
> 
> Anyway I'm a Libra



Exactly my thought!

I'm a virgo.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 18, 2017)

Taurus <3


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 18, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> taurus. i think my birthday is the first day of taurus or w/e



mine is on the last day


----------



## treetops (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm an Aquarius!


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm a Cancer.


----------



## Flare (Mar 18, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> "If arguments against other signs occur, I will immediately notify a Mod/Admin to close this in order to prevent wars."
> 
> What crazy-ass is gonna start arguing about star signs lmaoo
> 
> Anyway I'm a Libra


Who knows? 
Cancer seems to be in the lead. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Posted that just in case. Who knows what could happen...
Probably gonna remove that message later.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm an aquarius!


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

Up!


----------



## Bella789 (Mar 21, 2017)

Libra currently, not a fan of libra wish I was one that I liked but I can't really choose


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm an Aquarius. 
And to be quite honest, I'm very into astrology, though I'm not as well enough versed in it to be referred to as an expert.


----------



## carp (Mar 22, 2017)

good ol' virgo


----------



## Flare (Mar 22, 2017)

b.u.m.p.​


----------



## cornimer (Mar 23, 2017)

Scorpio


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 23, 2017)

Libra!


----------



## Flare (Mar 24, 2017)

Up.


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

bump


----------



## Flare (Mar 29, 2017)

Up


----------



## Munyo (Mar 29, 2017)

im an aquarius but my scorpio moon pop up sometimes


----------



## keybug55 (Mar 29, 2017)

Gemini here~

Does anyone think those "zodiac fact" things are accurate? I mean the ones that go "The Zodiacs when they do something" or something like that.


----------



## Amilee (Mar 29, 2017)

libra~


----------



## Flare (Mar 30, 2017)

b.u.m.p


----------



## Flare (Mar 31, 2017)

Upwards.


----------



## Dogemon (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm Aquarius, but find most horoscope stuff to be complete bs and inaccurate, mostly because your moon sign and rising sign and a dozen other things can influence how you are as a person.


----------



## Alyx (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm a Gemini, born June 17th.


----------



## Praetor (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm a Taurus. The description is surprisingly accurate.


----------



## Flare (Apr 5, 2017)

Upwards!


----------



## Nanabells (Apr 5, 2017)

Aries!!


----------



## Trainer Lillie (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm a Leo, and while I totally understand scepticism about astrology type stuff in general, I have found most everything I've heard in relation to that to be true of me, and how I interact with others. I've also noticed it to be accurate with my two best female friends, who are both Scorpios, so I do buy it to an extent.


----------



## f11 (Apr 5, 2017)

Cancer sun
Cancer moon
Cancer mercury
Leo Venus
Cancer Mars
Cancer Jupiter
Virgo Rising/ascendant 

My whole natal chart is filled with cancer which explains my whole life basically.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 5, 2017)

sometimes i wonder if star signs are fake because im nothing like a scorpio im very open with secrets and i tell everyone everything but then i see other people really living up to their sign which is crazy!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm a scorpio, and while it's really fun to goof around with zodiac sign stuff, I don't really match my zodiac sign type much. Lately I tend to relate more to the sagittarius sign.


----------



## Flare (Apr 6, 2017)

bump


----------



## Dogemon (Apr 6, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> sometimes i wonder if star signs are fake because im nothing like a scorpio im very open with secrets and i tell everyone everything but then i see other people really living up to their sign which is crazy!



It could be that your moon sign and rising sign are your main influences rather than your sun.


----------



## Sonja (Apr 6, 2017)

Aries.

If the 13th month exist ("Serpentine"?) I would be Pisces, apparently. maybe not I'm confused about that


----------



## Espurr (Apr 6, 2017)

I rep the fish.

River fish, tho.

Can't stand the ocean.


----------



## Noir (Apr 7, 2017)

If I was born after the new-age, it would be that fancy shmancy new one. But nah, Sag-e all the way!~


----------



## Flare (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice to see more people voting!


----------



## radioloves (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm a Libraaaa


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 8, 2017)

Capricorn. Creepy goat looking thing. Crappy design.


----------



## Flare (Apr 10, 2017)

bump


----------



## Sergi (Apr 10, 2017)

Aries!!!!! <3


----------



## SkyeHigh420 (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm a Taurus and I defnielty own up to the "bull headed " title. Being stubborn is my nature !


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 12, 2017)

Scorpio.


----------



## Flare (Apr 17, 2017)

bump


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 17, 2017)

im a scorpio but i do sometimes wish i was a libra


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 17, 2017)

Scorpio :>


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm a Sagittarius


----------



## Lululand (Apr 17, 2017)

Leo, rawr.


----------



## Flare (Apr 18, 2017)

bump


----------



## Flare (Apr 18, 2017)

Upwards.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm a Sagittarius on 13th of December but there actually 13 star signs but you know the zodiac chart didn't look nice with odd numbers so Im technically a Ophiuchus


----------



## Flare (Apr 19, 2017)

b.u.m.p


----------



## Flare (Apr 21, 2017)

B
U
M
P


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 21, 2017)

Taurus, aww yeah


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm a Scorpio. ^.^


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 21, 2017)

wow i didn't think scorpios would be so common here. i think that tells something about something but idk what


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 21, 2017)

200th voter on the poll. Saggi.


----------



## Flare (Apr 23, 2017)

P
M
U
B


----------



## Introvert (Apr 23, 2017)

Taurus.


----------



## Flare (Apr 24, 2017)

PMUB


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2017)

A rather small presence of gemini... but that's okay.

I like being an almost-summer baby


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 24, 2017)

Aries hot like a flame baby


----------



## Esphas (Apr 24, 2017)

lucha libra


----------



## Flare (Apr 28, 2017)

bump


----------



## Yaezakura (Apr 28, 2017)

Libra. Kind of a mixed bag on the traits attributed to it. But that's kind of the whole point, I guess. Say enough wishy-washy nonsense and some of it will apply in some way to almost everyone.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 28, 2017)

Sagittarius c:


----------



## Flare (Apr 29, 2017)

bump


----------



## Flare (Apr 29, 2017)

bump


----------



## mayor-junebug (Apr 30, 2017)

Taurus yo


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm a Taurus and I'm every bit as stubborn as the stereotype.


----------



## Flare (May 1, 2017)

bump


----------



## Seashell (May 1, 2017)

Scorpio


----------



## Sion (May 1, 2017)

aquarius!


----------



## Flare (May 2, 2017)

bump


----------



## Flare (May 10, 2017)

bump


----------



## amarie. (May 10, 2017)

Taurus!!


----------



## Visuals (May 12, 2017)

Libra


----------



## Flare (May 14, 2017)

Upwards. 

I remember when there were few people with Taurus on the poll and now it's the second highest.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 14, 2017)

Scorpio!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 14, 2017)

Flare said:


> Upwards.
> 
> I remember when there were few people with Taurus on the poll and now it's the second highest.



It's now tied with Libra in that rank. 




I'm the bull. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anyone remember there was supposedly another star sign someone discovered? Does anyone know what happened with that? I never really looked it up so don't know if it ever became official.


----------



## Xandra (May 14, 2017)

Cancer


----------



## screechfox (May 14, 2017)

i'm a libra!


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2017)

Wow, my sign is in first. It's nice to see Biskit's tied in second.


----------



## Torterraxe (May 14, 2017)

Saggitarius


----------



## Flare (May 15, 2017)

Bump


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 15, 2017)

Scorpio. Interesting that they have the most votes. I think they did a survey in the US and found that there were more Scorpios than any other sign.


----------



## Chicha (May 16, 2017)

mermaidshelf said:


> Scorpio. Interesting that they have the most votes. I think they did a survey in the US and found that there were more Scorpios than any other sign.



As a fellow Scorpio I believe it, Valentine's Day would make folks get busy.


----------



## Flare (May 16, 2017)

mermaidshelf said:


> Scorpio. Interesting that they have the most votes. I think they did a survey in the US and found that there were more Scorpios than any other sign.







According to this _Chart_, it seems so! 
Scorpio is supposed to be the most common while Aquarius is the rarest. Wonder if the poll on TBT will end up looking like this? ​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's the link to where I found the chart in case anyone is interested. 
Here's an article talking about the rarity of Star Signs and Birthdays.


----------



## Flare (May 17, 2017)

bump


----------



## Flare (May 17, 2017)

Bump


----------



## BambieTheMayor (May 17, 2017)

Taurus


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2017)

Scorpio!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 18, 2017)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Does anyone remember there was supposedly another star sign someone discovered? Does anyone know what happened with that? I never really looked it up so don't know if it ever became official.



No one know then?


----------



## Flare (May 18, 2017)

Fearthecuteness said:


> No one know then?



I think it never became official like the original 12. 
Haven't heard about it when people talk about Astrology either. D:


----------



## Flare (May 21, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Buttonsy (May 21, 2017)

My Sun Sign is Gemini, I could get the rest of my star chart pretty easily but I won't spam the thread with that big thing.


----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2017)

Virgo.


----------



## uyumin (May 22, 2017)

Cancer.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 24, 2017)

capricorn
i got a regular ol goat but hey at least im not weighing scales
but maybe not
G reatest
O f
A ll
T ime


----------



## Flare (May 24, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2017)

Capricorn (Western) Sheep/Goat (Eastern)

coincidental huh, lol..


----------



## AnonymousFish (May 26, 2017)

Hey! I just found out that while I'm a sun sign Aries, I'm actually a moon sign Virgo! This is kind of a cool combination since Aries is a fire sign and Virgo's an earth one. The Aries in me is an aggressive scatterbrain, but the Virgo in me needs structure and support from day to day. Weird mix.


----------



## Drokmar (May 26, 2017)

I'm an aquarius. I like to think that means I'm an epic mer-person with a triden that shoots lightning! That, or I'm an urn....


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

Think I might actually be a Metal Goat oddly enough  Yep I am in Eastern Zodiac.

I don't think I would actually make a tattoo of that but if I had a cooler animal on me that would be an option haha.


----------



## Flare (May 28, 2017)

Bump


----------



## xiaonu (May 29, 2017)

Pisces! I think its accurate to me too.


----------



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

Bump


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 2, 2017)

Leo but I'm so shy and everyone description of a Leo is like "loves attention" lol


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 3, 2017)

Aries, but I dont think that it suits my personality. Aries are supposedly very courageous, good leaders, strong minded, etc.... Which is the total opposite of my personality xD


----------



## Sin (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm a scorpio :>


----------



## ZagZig321 (Jun 3, 2017)

Scorpio (;


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 3, 2017)

Taurus. I think it describes me pretty damn well.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 3, 2017)

The thing I hate about the personality descriptions on these sorts of things is that... I mean yeah sometimes I'm a "wishy washy, skuttles back and forth" crab (I'm a Cancer btw) type... but I'm also sometimes very stubborn and bull headed like a Taurus should be.

I bring this up because I read how people born in July are usually very calm.  And ya sure I'm calm at work or when I need to, but I'm also very excitable.  I think there's a time and place for everything.  And I think that applies to pretty much everyone.  And feel free to stick to what's prophesied for you if you want, but I think people should be themselves, and not get too excited over labels.


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 3, 2017)

libra, but i dont believe in horoscopes


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm a Sagittarius


----------



## Flare (Jun 4, 2017)

Bump


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2017)

Flare said:


> I'm a Gemini!



Gemini twinsies ♥


----------



## Flare (Jun 5, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Flare (Jun 6, 2017)

Bump


----------



## CoveyCube (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm genuinely shocked by just how many votes Taurus got, since I never see any other Taurians irl


----------



## Mayor_Rosabela (Jun 6, 2017)

Taurus .


----------



## mintellect (Jun 6, 2017)

Libra. But I'm not a very balanced person.


----------



## boujee (Jun 6, 2017)

Goat mermaid


----------



## Flare (Jun 7, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Squidward (Jun 10, 2017)

Aquarius!


----------



## Flare (Jun 12, 2017)

Bump


----------



## vel (Jun 12, 2017)

capricorn <3


----------



## pinkbunny (Jun 12, 2017)

Cancer!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 12, 2017)

Capricorn


----------



## bonucci (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm a capricorn!


----------



## Foreversacredx (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm a Capricorn XD


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 12, 2017)

Gemini...
according to all those unfunny failed twitter "memes" geminis have no good qualities... lmfaoooo


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 12, 2017)

helenkeller said:


> Gemini...
> according to all those unfunny failed twitter "memes" geminis have no good qualities... lmfaoooo



Honestly, i've never really understood the hate on geminis. I have so many gemini friends, and they're all perfectly fine.


----------



## Flare (Jun 16, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 16, 2017)

Gemini


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 16, 2017)

One of the more hated signs, Sagittarius #WeDidNothingWrong


----------



## karixia (Jun 16, 2017)

Aquarius !


----------



## Flare (Jun 17, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 17, 2017)

Pisces


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 17, 2017)

[Sighs in Sagittarius]


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 17, 2017)

Taurus


----------



## Flare (Jul 18, 2017)

Bump


----------



## SpacePrism (Jul 18, 2017)

Scorpio


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 18, 2017)

Virgo


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 18, 2017)

Gemini, but I don't think astrological signs have any bearing on my life whatsoever.


----------



## Zerous (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm an Aquarius


----------



## Barbara (Jul 18, 2017)

Why do people care about these things?


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 18, 2017)

Taurus here~
And to answer the person above I think its just cuz people found this type of stuff interesting~


----------



## Milsean (Jul 18, 2017)

Gemini! ;v;


----------



## Verecund (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm a Libra!


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 19, 2017)

Gemini :vv


----------



## Kanaa (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm a Cancer


----------



## BlueOceana (Jul 19, 2017)

Aries


----------



## candxur (Jul 19, 2017)

I am a taurus that was born in the year of the ox so i am extra stubborn


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 19, 2017)

Cancer


----------



## Romaki (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm a Leo!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 19, 2017)

Barbara said:


> Why do people care about these things?



Eh idk I guess it's just cool ^^ (ik its not real)


----------



## Pearls (Jul 21, 2017)

i'm a gemini!


----------



## piske (Jul 21, 2017)

SCORPIO ALL THE WAY! :> I mean, of course there are elements that I don't feel fit me, but a lot do.


----------



## ponyotheorange (Jul 21, 2017)

sagittarius


----------



## boring (Jul 22, 2017)

Aquarius boii, proudly sharing a birthday with Francine


----------

